#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Мандала Ваджрасатвы будет построенна в Петербурге

## Vadgr

http://www.gomang.ru/tour2011/SPb.html

Монахи Гоманг дацана построят в Петербурге мандалу Ваджрасаттвы 
 (c 27 октября по 5 ноября 2011)

 С 27 октября по 5 ноября 2011 года Санкт-Петербург посетят монахи официальной делегации тибетского монастыря Палден Таши Дрепунг Гоманг дацана. За время пребывания в нашем городе ламы построят песочную мандалу Ваджрасаттвы, выступят с лекциями и проведут благотворительный концерт, во время которого продемонстрируют мастерство горлового пения и отдельные номера ритуальных буддистских танцев из мистерии Цам. В составе делегации будет доктор тибетской медицины – врач Гоманг дацана, доктор Монлам. Глава делегации – геше–лхарамба Отог Ринпоче.

Отог Ринпоче преподает буддийскую философию и одновременно является секретарем ассоциации лам-перерожденцев Гоманг дацана. В 1987 г. Его Святейшество Далай-лама признал его воплощением ламы-перерожденца Отога Ринпоче. В 2006 году Отог Ринпоче получил степень доктора буддийской философии (геше-лхарамба). 

Впервые в Петербурге силами монахов тибетского монастыря Палден Таши Дрепунг дацана Гоманг будет построена песочная  мандала Ваджрасаттвы. 

Мандала – это символический дворец божества, он создается всякий раз, когда возникает потребность в восстановлении окружающей среды и улучшения условий жизни живых существ. Мандалу строят из мраморного песка. В течение нескольких дней миллионы зерен песка будут кропотливо положены в соответствующие места на плоской платформе. После окончания строительства, для того, чтобы символизировать непостоянство всего сущего, мандала будет разрушена. Цветные пески будут собраны и высыпаны в близлежащую реку, из которой воды разнесут позитивные энергии по всему миру. 

Ваджрасаттва (санскр.) – буквально «Алмазное, т.е. неразрушимое существо». Саттва – сущее, существо, живое. И если ваджр – это неразрушимость, то Ваджрасаттва – персонификация принципа неразрушимости сущего в его тончайшем и высшем проявлении как существа, обладающего сознанием. Напомним, что мозаичное изображение Будды чистоты Ваджрасаттвы было изготовлено специально для Санкт-Петербургского дацана художником-мозаичисткой Региной Дербеневой и освящено 10 мая 2011 года главой буддистов России Пандито Хамбо Ламой Дамбой Аюшеевым. 

У тибетцев считается, что мандала Ваджрасаттвы может помочь очиститься нам от всевозможных уровней заблуждения и запутанности в уме, всего негативного, от отрицательных кармических структур, проявляющихся в результате этой запутанности и заблуждения. 

Строительство мандалы Ваджрасатты будет вестись  с 28 октября, разрушение мандалы намечено  на 5 ноября, субботу, в 11 часов утра. Дата концерта уточняется. 

СПРАВКА: Монастырь Таши Гоманг дацан является одним из семи факультетов старейшего монастырского комплекса Палден Дрепунг, который был основан в 1416 году. В конце 1950-х годов из-за оккупации Тибета Китаем, монастырь был вывезен на территорию северо-восточной Индии. С 1969 года и по сегодняшний день Гоман дацан располагается в штате Карнатака. Монастырь знаменит многими великими ламами, учеными философами, мастерами, достигших высоких духовных реализаций. В настоящее время в монастыре насчитывается около 2000 монахов, в том числе и монахи из России, Монголии, Непала, Бутана и из некоторых гималайских регионов Индии.

----------

